# some training pics, without growth drugs



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are some training pics, of me at around 210lbs or so. I believe in progressive, intense, sessions, done infrequently, with good nutrition.

I have 16 years of training under my belt.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look awsome, but you dont need me to tell you that. All I can say is wow.


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

That is one mighty physique you have there mate!

I think maybe you should have posted your pics in the inspiration section though, because you really don't need any commentary from us lot on that body!

Couple of questions though, What's your diet like?? And, what sort of supplementation are you on??

I'm also interested in your training. You say you only train 3 days a week, infrequently, but how do you structure your work-outs??

Cheers

The Beast


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Id be interested in finding out a little more about your routine, diet and supplements also.

Your physique is looking awesome!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Are you saying you dont use steroids bro? Whats your secret lol.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good build mate, really good quality.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

The Beast said:


> That is one mighty physique you have there mate!
> 
> I think maybe you should have posted your pics in the inspiration section though, because you really don't need any commentary from us lot on that body!
> 
> ...


Would be interested to find out more about your diet, sups and training


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

So you are saying that you never have used any drugs in the 16 years you have been training?

Sorry to be the spoiler here but with that low of bodyfat I cant see how you can keep so much muscle and be so lean.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I am the king of Spain ha ha


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> I am the king of Spain ha ha


Really?? Sounds like fun! LOL

Need a queen?? i could do with being waited on, hand and food, all day everyday!! LOL


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Need a queen??


I think pauls already there PMSL


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I must say once again that he looks awsome. But on the right bicep, the synthol does look jacked up. Posting in 3 different areas of the board and only posting pics of yourself does make me a tad bit curious, to say the least. Kick down some info please.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, I only saw two

Im looking right now....................

You do look very nice bro.

I have to give my hat off to you.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

The Beast said:


> That is one mighty physique you have there mate!
> 
> I think maybe you should have posted your pics in the inspiration section though, because you really don't need any commentary from us lot on that body!
> 
> ...


Heres some info:

I'll give you a basic run down on my philosophy to training, diet, supplementation.

I don't believe that exercise is good for you, in fact I believe it is very bad for your body, as a result I believe you should do the minimal amount to get the maximal result. For me this means training no more than 3 times a week in the offseason, training each muscle group every 10 days or so.

I don't use a lot of sets for each muscle group, big areas like legs and back get at the most 7, medium sized areas get around 4-5, and the smallest areas get 1-sets.

train each muscle directly every 8-10 days with the following split:

A. chest/arms

B. Back/delts

C. Quads

D. Hams/calves

No direct ab training needed with the workouts I do

I use a side range of repetitions, as low as 3 and up to 100.

compound movements, done fairly explosively but controlled, little to no isolation movements.

Full range, medium range, and partial range repetitions.

Training session typically takes 15-20 minutes to stretch and warm up, then I train hard for 30-40 minutes.

No cardio, even during contest prep, I have discovered other way to shed fat

Heavy weight lifted.

Basically I'm strong every where

Diet

diet wise I followed a balanced eating schedule, this works out to a breakdown of

30% protein

60 % carbohydrates

20% fat

1 gallon of water each day

calories range between 4000-5000

I think supplements are over hyped, If you don't have your nutrition right supplements won't do much if anything. I use Creatine Monohydrate and glutamine.

If you want to know more about my training philosophy send me an e-mail at [email protected]

I'm setting up a website, it' will be up soon sometime I'll put you on my mailing list. the site will have lots of info on how to optimize physique and strength progress, books, videos, etc.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

hackskii said:


> So you are saying that you never have used any drugs in the 16 years you have been training?
> 
> Sorry to be the spoiler here but with that low of bodyfat I cant see how you can keep so much muscle and be so lean.


Actually I have tried steriods before, for a 3 year period about 1 cycle a year. of the following drugs in mimimal doses:

Dbol

Sustanon

Primo

All these were not taken at once but over the time.When I started I weighed about 185 and was able to get up to 230ish with them. That was about 8 years ago, I have been training without any drugs since then.

The reason that I stopped was because I did'nt want to incur any side effects, I was fairly religous at the time and it was weighing on my conscious, and I wanted to see how far i could go without them (never really thought it was all me before I trained without them).

These pictures were taken when I was clean for a number of years, in the pics I weigh about 210-215ish at 6ft tall.

The interesting thing is that I have been able to build a fair degree of natural size and cuts without them over the years I recently taped the following measurements cold and in contest shape:

19.75 in biceps

49.5 in chest

30 in waist

27 in thighs

As a result I'm glad that I stopped when I did.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

winger said:


> Well I must say once again that he looks awsome. But on the right bicep, the synthol does look jacked up. Posting in 3 different areas of the board and only posting pics of yourself does make me a tad bit curious, to say the least. Kick down some info please.


It's not synthol, actually it's the reason why I got into training with weights in the first place. I was a big baby (almost 11 lbs) as a result I got stuck in my mom, I was sufforcating so I was pulled out violently to safe my life. I was pulled out by the right arm, and it was dislocated. The thing is they never relocated it, as a result the muscles on that side shortened. As I grew I became aware of the disparity, and due to insecurity and drive I decided to repair it via weights. So what you see is the prime reason i started.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

myseone said:


> If you want to know more about my training philosophy send me an e-mail at [email protected]


Alternatively why not post them openly here so that myseone can answer on the board..



L


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I was really impressed until here:



myseone said:


> If you want to know more about my training philosophy send me an e-mail at [email protected]
> 
> I'm setting up a website, it' will be up soon sometime I'll put you on my mailing list. the site will have lots of info on how to optimize physique and strength progress, books, videos, etc.


 another guru trying to sell us something! Its bad enough we got CHef looool!  <---Smily makes it better 

SD


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Ahhh....we all love chefx though!! 

I was under the impression from the title of the thread that you had NEVER used steroids...still in good shape whether you have or not...almost everyone the board does apart form me! LOL ...so it wouldnt make a difference if you did...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

got any recent pics mate?

so u train for an hour max a week take no gear and ur at 210 @6ft and when u diet down i guess that would make u 200 max in contest prep...

so [email protected] with

19.75 in biceps

49.5 in chest

30 in waist

27 in thighs

sound like it dont add up tp me to be honest


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well he still does look good. I agree with your training. I do the same actually. I like 40 carbs, 30 protein, 30 fats. But then everybody is different. Pscarb likes allot of carbs so there ya go. Thanks for the info.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

I think I might have met you before, I trained at temple gym about 8 years ago, while I was at Uni. Although I talked to a lot of guys there, about HGH, and drugs in general. Was at my biggest in that period


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Myseone, you remind me so much of a former pro rugby player in my town, since he stopped playing rugby he's focused his time on bodybuilding and with being a religious guy also, he doesnt touch steroids, and its hard to believe judging by his physique, hes recently acheived 19 inch arms completely drug free. Ive known him since i was an infant and even then he had a ridiculously muscular physique for a young child, I think its just in some peoples genes.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Lorian said:


> Alternatively why not post them openly here so that myseone can answer on the board..
> 
> 
> 
> L


I would be willing to do that to a degree, but I also would like to increase my visability via my site.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

SportDr said:


> I was really impressed until here: another guru trying to sell us something! Its bad enough we got CHef looool!  <---Smily makes it better
> 
> SD


I'm not selling something, In truth I'm providing information that tooks years to come up with, understand, and teach, as a result the value is great. It's not for everyone.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> got any recent pics mate?
> 
> so u train for an hour max a week take no gear and ur at 210 @6ft and when u diet down i guess that would make u 200 max in contest prep...
> 
> ...


Reread my philosophy DB,

I train 3 times aweek in the offseason, for about 1 hour (15-20 mins stretching and 45 minutes weight training)

Actually I tend to increase in size going into a show, somewhat like Frank Zane did. Last show my arms taped at 19.5", but I might of depleted to much at a 205lb body weight.

This year all my measurements increased up to those listed above and I was in contest shape at 207lbs. It's not strictly a matter of losing body fat but increasing cellular retension via nutrient intake, and using specific exercises that ramp up overall glycogen retension. I could tell you all I know, but since this is how I make my living so I only provide certain bits of info.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Spank said:


> I think I might have met you before, I trained at temple gym about 8 years ago, while I was at Uni. Although I talked to a lot of guys there, about HGH, and drugs in general. Was at my biggest in that period


Spank,

I actually reside in NYC, USA. I was trained by Dorian for 3 days in total then shot back to the US.

The temple gym environment is conducive to get bigger.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

sweet_FA said:


> Myseone, you remind me so much of a former pro rugby player in my town, since he stopped playing rugby he's focused his time on bodybuilding and with being a religious guy also, he doesnt touch steroids, and its hard to believe judging by his physique, hes recently acheived 19 inch arms completely drug free. Ive known him since i was an infant and even then he had a ridiculously muscular physique for a young child, I think its just in some peoples genes.


Yeah gentics play a strong role definitely. That being said most people train incorrectly for growth, most plateau at a sub-level. If you are training for growth, without drugs, beleive me 3 sessions a week on non consecutive days will work rapidly for the majority of individuals. Of course other things have to be in place such as rest, balanced nutrition, fresh water, intensity, use of hormone promoting exercises etc.

The beauty of training that way is that it alllows you to still be a well rounded individual becuase you are not spending every day in the gym.

Lawrence


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Genetics are everything. I will never be a basketball player!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, if you want to sell yourself and your training routines, you will have to do more than just post some picks of yourself or somebody else.

I am not saying that those are your picks or they are not!

But if you want to sell yourself and the attributes of good training then you will have to give some more information other than just look at me.

Sorry, but there is no meat in your posts other than your pictures of you or again someone else.

If you are legit then post some information that we all can sink our teeth into and not just innuendoes.

I have been lifting for almost 30 years.

Please excuse me but I see people come and go and many join the board and want to earn a living training others. Whether diet or supplementation or drugs or even training, I have seen a lot.

If you want to show yourself and what you know then a pick won't do, and helping would be a good sign of a first gesture of someone that is willing to help. I'm sure I am not the only one here.

There are many guys (including myself) on this board that would like more than anything to help others for free.

How can you compete with this?

Being anonymous is a thing that we all share together here. I can be anyone that I want others to see me as, do you see my point?

Are you who you say you are?

Give me some meat to sink my teeth into.

Otherwise you are just someone trying to scam others to help for money.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump.....Dress to impress.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

myseone said:


> ...Actually I tend to increase in size going into a show, somewhat like Frank Zane did...


You realize Frank Zane was known as the chemist because he was the first super juiced pro?

To grow goinging into comp means drugs. (In almost all cases or super genetics where it doesn't matter)


----------



## gator_mclusky (Dec 14, 2004)

Lookin solid mang!


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

winger said:


> Genetics are everything. I will never be a basketball player!


Genetics are important yes, but thet defintely are not everything. There are many individuals with talent, who let it waste away and don't use it. Think about how many genetic freaks there are who have the potential to outmuscle Ron Coleman, but due to factors such as poor mindset, other interests, location, and the myriad of other variables never acheive that look.

This happens in all endeavors, often those with the best natural talent are outpaced by less gifted individuals.

I personally beleif the most important factor is the mind, I truly beleive that we have'nt even scratched the surface of whats humanly possible, because so much of the mind is left untapped.

Lawrence


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Well, if you want to sell yourself and your training routines, you will have to do more than just post some picks of yourself or somebody else.
> 
> I am not saying that those are your picks or they are not!
> 
> ...


Yes there is a possibilty of a scam, the moment you wake up in life theres a possibility of a scam. Theirs a possibility that when you leave your home today, you may not return. But we sum up the risk to benefit ratio and most of us go to carry on with our life. What I'm saying is that there is always a risk in all endeavors in life, everything.

Other than that, I don't have a problem answering questions about my fitness philosophy, and how was able to achieve what I have. It would be my pleasure.

Lawrence


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

myseone said:


> Think about how many genetic freaks there are who have the potential to outmuscle Ron Coleman


Whoah...........outmuscle Ronnie Coleman??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? Damn that would be an achievement.:eek:


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

ChefX said:


> You realize Frank Zane was known as the chemist because he was the first super juiced pro?
> 
> To grow goinging into comp means drugs. (In almost all cases or super genetics where it doesn't matter)


I don't believe that Zane was the super juiced pro becuase there were others using before him. I have heard that he used drugs, but that still does'nt reduce my appreciation for his conditioning or reduce my respect for his physique. What I'm saying is that there is a highly effective alternative, that a high level can be acheived without drugs, that I have developed a method that works, like I always say it's not for everyone.

It does'nt take drugs to grow, it defintely takes proper exercise, proper diet, proper rest, and proper mindset, but drugs it does'nt take. Genetics matter more as you climb the upper echelon.

I will agree that up to this point I have'nt seen a natural bodybuilder that was able to get as big as a Coleman, Prince, or Yates. But I personally refuse to limit what I beleive is physically possible without drugs.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Whoah...........outmuscle Ronnie Coleman??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? Damn that would be an achievement.:eek:


Yeah it would be but consider 15 years ago when Haney was competing, it was thought that that was the limit! If drugs stay in competition, yes eventually someone will come along who is bigger than coleman, it's the nature of evolution of sports.

Lawrence


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

myseone said:


> Yeah it would be but consider 15 years ago when Haney was competing, it was thought that that was the limit! If drugs stay in competition, yes eventually someone will come along who is bigger than coleman, it's the nature of evolution of sports.
> 
> Lawrence


I disagree, it is all about drugs. Here is the next generation of bb's. Click here. Insulin-like Growth Factor 1 (IGF-1) and Myostatin. This will be the futures body builders.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I disagree with the scam thing as a scammer looks for potential targets. This is a pre-meditated thought for going after others.

Scammers prey on the weak and ill informed.

Scammers are not looking out for the betterment of others just them selves.

They are no better than thieves and liars.

I have no respect for those individuals, not what so ever.

They are trash that needs to be removed.

I am not saying that you are this kindof individual but if you are then you know where I stand at least.

They are predators and not just some random kindof interaction with others.

Getting scammed is not being a victim.

So, step up and give me some meat so I can feel better that you are actually who you say you are.

I will give you the benefit of doubt.

But scammers are not tolerated what so ever.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Well, I disagree with the scam thing as a scammer looks for potential targets. This is a pre-meditated thought for going after others.
> 
> Scammers prey on the weak and ill informed.
> 
> ...


Thats your perogative.

Heres some general info on my training philosophy, how I train, what I suggest, etc.. (I posted this on another site so bare with me)

years training 16 (aprox)

starting body wt 155lbs

top body wt 230ish (I beleive, different scales tell different tales)

Typically range between 200-220lbs (depending on how much I eat)

Extremely fast metabolism (even during a 3 month layoff my body fat did'nt go above 9 percent)

Offseason typical body fat estimation around 6-7%

Inseason I just adjust my water levels via training and slight reduction in carbs

ht 5.11.3/4

chest measurement pumped 50ish (ranges from 49-50 inches dependent on how many carbs I eat)

Waist (was 29, now 30 due to increased muscle in the lower back and oblique area)

biceps cold currently 19.75" pumped 20+ (dependent on carb intake)

thighs 27" cold pumped (unsure)

calves 17" cold

I lift extremely heavy, utilizing various rep ranges, and speeds. I use mid range, full range, and partial ranges.

Offseason I train 3 times a week (advice that most people would do well to follow, you grow when you rest)

My muscle groups are divided into 4 areas these are

1.chest/arms

2.back/shoulders

3.quads

4.hams/calves

I train each area directly once every 9 days or so, I can do this because i select exercises which stimulate growth all over the body. For example when I do incline presses my triceps and shoulders are recieving a lot of work, indirectly. I train very heavy so it takes me a long time to recover.

I typically train a day rest two days then train a day rest two more. The only workouts that are back to back is my quad and ham/calves wotkout.

Training like this allows me to train heavier every time I train, I don't plateau much, and even if I do it does'nt last more than 2 weeks.

Reps range between 3-80.

Sets, I don't do many, typically I average work sets (hard sets to failure) per large muscle group chest, back, quads, hams. Smaller areas recieve 1-3 sets. calves recieve more sets aprox 5.

I do no direct abdominal work, I don't have to with the exercises i pick and the weight I lift. I have'nt done abdominals directly for continous workouts for over 10 years now.

I don't perform cardiovascular exercise in the traditional sense, yet my cardiovascular system is very healthy.

I eat fairly balanced aiming for 5-7 small feedings a day.

Caloric intake, around 5000 offseason, inseason probably 4500 or so.

nutrient profile 30% protein, 55% carbs, 15% fat (estimation). People with faster metabolic rates should eat higher levels of carbs, so that's why I do.

Inseason I add what I call pump workouts inbetween my heavy days. These consist of high rep (20-30) supersetting exercises. so Instead of training 3 times a week It goes up to around 5 (this is only done before a show).

I put great emphasis on what I call the power triad (muscles of the glutes, hamstrings, and lower back) when these areas are worked intensely your body ramps up it's output of IGF, GH, and testosterone; of course care must be taken not to overtrain them as this can lead to high levels of cortisol, and we would'nt what that.

I base my training on the following exercises:

squat

deadlift

chest press

upright row motion

dips

pulldowns or pullups

bent row

overhead press

and pullover

All trainees should make use of these exercises as they increase natural anabolic drive.

If you do these exercises, eat a balanced diet, and add sufficent rest your body is forced to grow and get stronger, it has no other choice.

I supplement my diet with Creatine and glutamine, I notice an increase in recovery and power output with these. I don't beleive that heavy supplementation helps, the most important factor is the workout followed by adequate rest and nutrition.

Workouts are a stress and are traumatic on the body. The body has a limited level of adaptability, as a result your workouts are always a negative. To stimulate growth workouts must be intense (in other words harder not longer there is a difference), but by being intense they can lead to a drop in recovery capacity.

The way to avoid this, is to keep your workouts brief and intense. Intense to stimulate growth, and brief to prevent excess recovery ability from being used up. After the workout you must rest, the muscle, nervous system, heart, kidneys, etc.. are stressed and need a degree of rest or reduced stress to allow for recovery and overcompensation.

Mike Mentzer and Art Jones discuss this in their books, Even though I personally think Mikes later ideas on training are not as effective as his earlier teachings.

When I consult with my clients I always start them off with a base of 3 workouts a week, after a month I adjust this dependent upon what their needs are. Some people need to include more exercise (in particular cardio) because they wish to get smaller. If your goal is rapid fat free muscle mass then training 3 times a week on nonconsecutive days is where it's at for most drug free trainee.

By the way my website will be up soon, it will have lots of information on training, nutrition, mindset, etc.. I will also have a newsletter that I will mail out to members (membership is free), if you wish to be on this mailing list send an email to:

[email protected]

Anyone have questions?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Do you have any pictures of you before you worked out? Please.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ChefX said:


> Do you have any pictures of you before you worked out? Please.


I would l;ike to see these also, you talk about competing clean, then you admit to 3/4 cycles.

I started lifting weights about 8/9 years ago semi seriously (no intention to compete) (*and no systems to sell*), started out about 160lbs and without significnantly changeing my diet or without too much of a real idea at the time managed to put on 30+lbs of mostly muscle. In that time i tried a mixture of magazine based programs and *sensible trial and error, *and still gained, as for scamming, i dont care. WHAT WORKED/WORKS FOR YOU IS COOL, but just lately there seem to be too many people coming on here and "DISSING" (is that the right word) people here that have not only gained respect on the board, but have proved their ideas and theories work.

and as socrates said

"Don't you think it is a good principle that one shouldn't respect all human opinions, but only some and not others... that one should respect the good ones, but not the bad ones? And good ones are those of people with understanding, whereas bad ones are those of people without it..."

LOL


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> I would l;ike to see these also, you talk about competing clean, then you admit to 3/4 cycles.
> 
> I started lifting weights about 8/9 years ago semi seriously (no intention to compete) (*and no systems to sell*), started out about 160lbs and without significnantly changeing my diet or without too much of a real idea at the time managed to put on 30+lbs of mostly muscle. In that time i tried a mixture of magazine based programs and *sensible trial and error, *and still gained, as for scamming, i dont care. WHAT WORKED/WORKS FOR YOU IS COOL, but just lately there seem to be too many people coming on here and "DISSING" (is that the right word) people here that have not only gained respect on the board, but have proved their ideas and theories work.
> 
> ...


HUH?,

If you don't want to learn about what has worked for me and others I have helped, then thats your business. This info is not for you.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

ChefX said:


> Do you have any pictures of you before you worked out? Please.


That would be pictures of me at 17 years of age, and since I was self conscious at the time (nowadays I could care less) I can promise you there are'nt many of those. I have some pics of me at 13 but I'm not going to post those.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

As I said before, yes I have done drugs before, for a brief time (3 years) and minimal doses, about eight years ago. Do I have the right to call myself drug free? absolutely!

What makes me an expert now, because I have trained others who have made awesome progress, and I have build my self up to this level with a 13 years of drug free training. Any drug benefit is long gone by now. Positive steriod effects don't last long without intake, as your hormonal system (providing that you did'nt abuse) returns to natural level.

If I had to do it again I would not of touched the stuff, but hindsight is 20/20.

Some people feel when they see a person with a certain level of development that it must be genetics, or the drugs, or some other factor that gives that person an unfair advantage. Have you ever considered that there are people who may train harder or smarter than you, that's why they have acheived more (this is'nt a vanity comment, I know I have more to learn).

I will state for a fact, that those who use my techniques will reach their drug free goals faster.

If you don't want to believe that, then don't buy my courses.

Oh by the way even though I do make some of my living this way, I also provide a fair share of information for free, good information.

It's not about me getting on here and saying that I'm better, or me trying to trick anyone, I beleive my physique and my philosophy speaks volume, if I have'nt convinced you by now then there is no convincing.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

winger said:


> I disagree, it is all about drugs. Here is the next generation of bb's. Click here. Insulin-like Growth Factor 1 (IGF-1) and Myostatin. This will be the futures body builders.


If it was all about drugs how come I look like I do. Yes I'm about 100 pounds less than Coleman, but I believe that I have reached a high level of development without drugs (not bragging just stating a fact). Myostatin is probably the next domain for those that want to push the genetic sphere, I would'nt be suprised if they start cloning super athletes or soldiers.

It won't be my future.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

myseone

I've kept out of this as I'm a proffesional trainer and the last thing I want to do is step on others toes. Still, you have to look at the posting here.

You see the problem here is, in your (posted) photos you look like you are both genetically gifted and that you have used drugs. Now, I'm not saying you have cheated in any way, but everything has been one big advertisement here.

You can't come onto a board and then ask them to direct away someplace else and not expect some flack back. We have intentionally not put up a chat board on our business website(s) so that we don't lead these people away from their community. Instead we have joined their community here, then attempted to provided a service answering questions honestly and as complete as we can (for free) and as such many people purchase from us. I have also given away many sets of my materials to people on these boards as they have become my family online, and some of my best friends.

My point is, you have outlined some wonderful stuff in your posts. Shown us some fantastic pictures of yourself, but then you asked them to leave the site and join you in order to really get to know you and learn from you. That's a bit dangerous feeling. It feels like you are leading the neighborhood kids away with candy, my problem is I'm still an asshole at heart and if people try to harm my family and friends (neighborhood kids) I want to rip off their head and **** down their throat.

I don't always get along with everybody and have had some nasty online fights with a few members. Heck one of my good friends on this site and others was a former fighter with me. Given the chance and conversation it all works out.

So join us.

Come in, sit down, take off the salesmans tie and just chat. Join us and build a great friendship.

Cheers

Chef X - Rob

Post Script - You have convinced me of nothing yet. Photos and a sample tell us nothing. Chat about why on here, what, what made you choose, what happened, what did you read that made you choose that, or who, ect ect. Prove to us with your knowledge you know of what you have shown. Its a challenge of sorts... to speak freely and openly here, not to try and prove you wrong, as I'm constantly told there is no wrong, only better (I like to think my way is that but they remind me I'm an ass and its not so all the time here)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have to agree with ChefX on this one as you will have noticed this is my first post and i have just read your thread from the start and unfortunatly i feel it is full of statement you later detract...

you state you can call yourself natural because you have not taken AAS for 8 yrs but you named the thread and your first statement was that you built what you have drug free....this is not true you went up to 230lbs using drugs it doesnt't matter what type and how much the fact is you *DID NOT BUILD DRUG FREE!!!!*

To me you have a decent physique for a amauter(sp) but i don't see why you would call yourself an expert though calling yourself an expert is a dangerouse thing it gives the impression to others that you know everything there is to know about building muscle...

i am one of those who have had strong disagreements with CHefx on the NET and we have both agreed to disagree now i am pretty sure Chefx would not call himself an "Expert" and he has many many guys using his diet/training protocol and using it well....

i won't go too much into the comments of the pro's that have been made as i feel no one is qualified on the board to say in truth what these guys are using...

but i would say that Haney was not the top BB on the scene when he was Mr Olympia as there was other great physiques out there that just never toppled his physique from the Olympia stage...

i could call myself an expert as i have prepped a fair few guys for comps over the year some with great success..some with non but i am just a BB with knowledge that believes it is best for all if it is shared.....

not coming down on you mate but i agree with the others that have said get involved with the chat on the board without trying to sell your services and eveyone will warm up to you...

Paul..


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

myseone said:


> HUH?,
> 
> If you don't want to learn about what has worked for me and others I have helped, then thats your business. This info is not for you.


Its not a case of learning, i am very open minded, and i have learnmt a lot from the 2 guys above, they both have very different approaches and its very educational (hilarious sometimes too). And i agree with what they are both saying, come in join us and chat, as chefX says take off the salesman tie, a forum is acommunity of like minded people *sharing information*


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

ChefX said:


> myseone
> 
> I've kept out of this as I'm a proffesional trainer and the last thing I want to do is step on others toes. Still, you have to look at the posting here.
> 
> ...


I see some of your point. I actually will have a fair degree of information on my site that people can get for free, also I will be sending a newsletter out for free. I'm not trying to get people to leave this site, I'm sure most of you visit various sites throughout the day or week. I'm not going to have a forum on my site so theres no conflict that I see.

If you go back and read my post I include a brief (few sentences) breakdown of my site. I want to get my ideas out there and have found forums a good way to go.

Other than that, as I stated elsewhere in this thread, I will answer questions here.

I hope that this explaination clears this matter up.

Lawrence


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i have to agree with ChefX on this one as you will have noticed this is my first post and i have just read your thread from the start and unfortunatly i feel it is full of statement you later detract...
> 
> you state you can call yourself natural because you have not taken AAS for 8 yrs but you named the thread and your first statement was that you built what you have drug free....this is not true you went up to 230lbs using drugs it doesnt't matter what type and how much the fact is you *DID NOT BUILD DRUG FREE!!!!*
> 
> ...


Whats up Paul,

Please take the following as answers to your statements not an attack. I'm not really into verbal fighting so hopefully this clears all this up, I would be willing to put this under the bridge.

In the above comment you said "you state you can call yourself natural because you have not taken AAS for 8 yrs but you named the thread and your first statement was that you built what you have drug free....this is not true you went up to 230lbs using drugs it doesnt't matter what type and how much the fact is you *DID NOT BUILD DRUG FREE!!!!"*

If you go back and reread the earlier post I said that I had tried steriods *for 3 years, 1 cycle a year. this was done 8 years ago,* I have touched nothing since then. Once I got off the drugs I lost some size, I think that I went down to around 200ish. A year later I had to take a year off from training due to a sports related injury. When I started training again I weighed in at 175 aprox, eventually I was able to build up to 220ish without drugs, so yes I do consider myself natural.

You said "To me you have a decent physique for a amauter(sp) but i don't see why you would call yourself an expert though calling yourself an expert is a dangerouse thing it gives the impression to others that you know everything there is to know about building muscle..."

Every eye forms it's own beauty. I have competed successfully in the NGA, and NPC (tested and untested events without drugs), I have qualified twice to do the NPC nationals; I qualified my first and second times competing. I have garnered first place in my first competition, first place heavy wt in my second, and second from overall in the same show. My third event was untested, I was drug free and placed third in the open heavy wt division. I did do the Bev and placed 5th (my memory ecapes me) in the light heavy wts (not a good year). So from a 4 show contest history I beleive that the results show that I'm a bit more than a decent amateur. But like I said every eye forms it's own beauty.

Concerning the expert comment. I have helped people acheive better fitness for the last 16 years, working with a variety of people with various conditions, some being diabetes, fibromyligia, crohns disease, hiv, tenitis, mscular and tendon injuries, obesity, and more. I was strength and conditioning coach for professional European and Chinese League basketball players, I have worked with college level football players also. I have consulted with boxers, and martial artists as well. I don't pretend to know everything but I beleive I have a degree of skill that most do not have.

You said" i won't go too much into the comments of the pro's that have been made as i feel no one is qualified on the board to say in truth what these guys are using...

but i would say that Haney was not the top BB on the scene when he was Mr Olympia as there was other great physiques out there that just never toppled his physique from the Olympia stage..."

My comment was not to show who was better, it was to give an example of the level of size and muscularity that bodybuilders are acheiving. Compare the development and muscularity of the following in this order:

Eugene Sandow ( early century physique and strongman, world famous) not sure what he weighed

John Grimek (around 1940's) 215ish

Steve Reeves (1950's) 215ish

Reg Park (late 50's-early 60's) 225ish

Arnold S (70's no last name neccesary) 230ish

Lee Haney (80's) 250ish

Dorian Yates (90's) 265ish

Ronnie Coleman ( 2000's the most massive of these men) wt: 280ish

you said "i could call myself an expert as i have prepped a fair few guys for comps over the year some with great success..some with non but i am just a BB with knowledge that believes it is best for all if it is shared....."

Thats good that you help others at no cost it shows that you love what you do, I also have helped lots of people in their quest for physique development. As stated earlier it would be my pleasure to share a degree of what I have learned.

you said " not coming down on you mate but i agree with the others that have said get involved with the chat on the board without trying to sell your services and eveyone will warm up to you..."

That cool, a mentioned above I'm more than happy to share.

Best,

Lawrence


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

myseone said:


> I see some of your point. I actually will have a fair degree of information on my site that people can get for free, also I will be sending a newsletter out for free. I'm not trying to get people to leave this site, I'm sure most of you visit various sites throughout the day or week. I'm not going to have a forum on my site so theres no conflict that I see.
> 
> If you go back and read my post I include a brief (few sentences) breakdown of my site. I want to get my ideas out there and have found forums a good way to go.
> 
> ...


Bravo, good response.

Now I've been a proffesional trainer for many many years and I'm very familiar with what you list as your training methods... I'd love to hear more in detail why you feel it is different your way than the reulst others have gotten.

cheers


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

myseone said:


> Eugene Sandow ( early century physique and strongman, world famous) not sure what he weighed
> 
> John Grimek (around 1940's) 215ish
> 
> ...


Great list, let me fill you all in a bit and see if you can follow...

Eugene Sandow ( early century physique and strongman, world famous) not sure what he weighed

John Grimek (around 1940's) 215ish

Steve Reeves (1950's) 215ish

Reg Park (late 50's-early 60's) 225ish

Arnold S (70's no last name neccesary) 230ish (first era of steroids working full)

Lee Haney (80's) 250ish (welcome to GH)

Dorian Yates (90's) 265ish (welcome to Insulin)

Ronnie Coleman wt: 280ish (welcome to myostatin and IGF abuse

Now you can almost choose where you want to go by these, pick the body and stack the drugs. its still extremely hard work. but to get a body as good as any of these without the drug level is near impossible.

cheers


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

rlly gwd thrread going on here! im not trying to get involverd but myseone u say that cos of evry thing u have competed in makes u a pro/expert(cnt memba what was stated) but if u look at flex lewis! he has neva lost! does that make him an expert??? i know flex personally but i honnestly dun think he would call himself an expert no disrespect to him!


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

ChefX said:


> Bravo, good response.
> 
> Now I've been a proffesional trainer for many many years and I'm very familiar with what you list as your training methods... I'd love to hear more in detail why you feel it is different your way than the reulst others have gotten.
> 
> cheers


Whats up Chefx,

I'd be happy to. I think the best way to go about it would be to have a member (could be you) give me an exact run down on what you currently do, stats (bodywt, measurements, etc..), goals, injuries, history of sucesss, etc. and I would post in a seperate thread a 20 week breakdown on how I would have you proceed with your fitness program (I would also need your current poundages on certain lifts).

If your game, I'm game, would be an interesting study in the methods I use. If your interested PM me or post your info here what ever you want to do.

Best

By the way there's nothing really new under the sun just variations of a theme, some themes work better than others.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

ChefX said:


> Great list, let me fill you all in a bit and see if you can follow...
> 
> Eugene Sandow ( early century physique and strongman, world famous) not sure what he weighed
> 
> ...


Yeah your right drugs did come into the sport around the end of Parks Career and was in full bloom around Arnolds rise.

My point is that natural champoins have existed and they have built outstanding physiques and strength levels.

Yes its hard to do,

yes you must have the genetic potential to realise this goal (not everyone will be basketball players like another member mentioned),

but it must be understood that drugs and genetics are not the only factor responsible for building outstanding physiques (look at photos of Reeves and Grimek, I mean really look).

Often we as humans, assume prematurly thast we don't have the mettle to do something, we literally talk ourselves out of doing something. Whether it's talking to that fine girl across the room, or going back to college after being out of school for 20 years, or changing to a job that our friends and family don't agree with. Most of us end our dreams before we even start realising them. What if we just approached our training and diet from the view point and conviction that we were going to all pack on 10lbs of muscle in the next 6 months, we got rid of all the negative bull that was going on in our heads and instead fiulled it with positive beliefs, imagine what you could accomplish physically.

No we all cannot look like Coleman, even Coleman probably cannot look like Coleman without special supplementation, but we all can acheive a giher level than we currently have acheived through intelligence and determination.

One more point, my belief that I would succeed in building an outstanding physique without drugs has allowed me to stay committed to the process.; if I had thought it was impossible I would have given up or went back to drugs a long time ago.

I personally would rather look like a Reeves or a Grimek than a Coleman.

I stand by the beleive that natural training is the way to go. If you want to be an IFBB pro some claim that you need drugs but look at Greg Rando and Jeff Willet (some will say that these men are using, and maybe they are, but what if their not) (some will say that they are not competitive against the bigger pro's, this is probably true but they are still pro's).

Remember the mind controls the outcome (95% of the brain goes left untapped, imagine if this power could be used, my mision is to tap into the fullest potential of my brain)

Best,

Lawrence


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

dk246 said:


> rlly gwd thrread going on here! im not trying to get involverd but myseone u say that cos of evry thing u have competed in makes u a pro/expert(cnt memba what was stated) but if u look at flex lewis! he has neva lost! does that make him an expert??? i know flex personally but i honnestly dun think he would call himself an expert no disrespect to him!


I'm in a continual state of learning, so in a sense I am a baby. The more I discover the more questions I have. Despite this I believe that I have put together a system of training that works extremely well for natural athletes (particularly phytsique and power based athletes), yet I will continually tweak it and learn from those who know things that I am unaware of.

I do know that I have much to offer, not being arogant just confident that's all.

Best,

lawrence


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

myseone said:


> I do know that I have much to offer, not being arogant just confident that's all.
> 
> Best,
> 
> lawrence


Well we didn't notice that from all your previous posts. 

How about this. You take a member from the board and train him for 60-90 days. I choose the member. This will not be some gifted genetic freak. You in?

Look, almost everything that you have said I have done. The member that I have picked is almost just like you. You game?

Oh by the way, you have to much overlap on your legs. 

If you are the real deal then you will float to the top. Seeing is believing.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

myseone said:


> Whats up Chefx,
> 
> I'd be happy to. I think the best way to go about it would be to have a member (could be you) give me an exact run down on what you currently do, stats (bodywt, measurements, etc..), goals, injuries, history of sucesss, etc. and I would post in a seperate thread a 20 week breakdown on how I would have you proceed with your fitness program (I would also need your current poundages on certain lifts).
> 
> ...


I'm not a fair candidate as I was over 260lbs and under 10% bodyfat at six foot tall naturally before my cancer. I'm now near the upper 280s and not natural any longer (besides I dwarf your size). I'm a genetic freak of sorts in this way, I personally can almost look at a weight and get stronger, I've always been that way. My personal sports are strength based, right now its Highland Games. So I'm not a show person, I'm built for go. Hence I never use myself as an example. I have many clients that are bodybuilders. But this is why I always ask my students to try my systems first on their own and to never compare their results to my own.

But you could do it Wingers way, let him pick a non-genetic person and see what you can do. I've done this on the board here and proven my program to them. You try it.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

ChefX said:


> I'm not a fair candidate as I was over 260lbs and under 10% bodyfat at six foot tall naturally before my cancer. I'm now near the upper 280s and not natural any longer (besides I dwarf your size). I'm a genetic freak of sorts in this way, I personally can almost look at a weight and get stronger, I've always been that way. My personal sports are strength based, right now its Highland Games. So I'm not a show person, I'm built for go. Hence I never use myself as an example. I have many clients that are bodybuilders. But this is why I always ask my students to try my systems first on their own and to never compare their results to my own.
> 
> But you could do it Wingers way, let him pick a non-genetic person and see what you can do. I've done this on the board here and proven my program to them. You try it.


Cool that sounds like a plan. Let's make it happen.

Lawrence


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

winger said:


> Well we didn't notice that from all your previous posts.
> 
> How about this. You take a member from the board and train him for 60-90 days. I choose the member. This will not be some gifted genetic freak. You in?
> 
> ...


Okay, let the games begin, when do we start.

Lawrence


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> But you could do it Wingers way, let him pick a non-genetic person and see what you can do. I've done this on the board here and proven my program to them. You try it.


OSC, Biker, just to name a few.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

myseone said:


> Okay, let the games begin, when do we start.
> 
> Lawrence


I think I love you! Welcome aboard.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

myseone said:


> Whats up Paul,
> 
> Please take the following as answers to your statements not an attack. I'm not really into verbal fighting so hopefully this clears all this up, I would be willing to put this under the bridge.
> 
> ...


Hey...

i have no comments on any of what you have said about your training method and all that or eaven of being an expert as i don't believe their is such a thing only in our own minds...

but the comment you have made above is pure Hogwash.....the fact is that 3yrs ago you used AAS and built a fair amount of muscle just because a yr after you had an accident and lost 25lbs what is to say these 25lbs was the 25lb you put on with AAS...

at the end of the day you used Gear at some point and whilst on the gear you built a fair amount of muscle so facts are facts you didnt build your body without drugs......you can argue this point all you want but unless you have a time machine it won't matter what you say....


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

This should be good


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump for Killerkeane or Gridlock.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

hi


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice posts.

I can say that I am not natural and could care less if people know I use gear.

I use less than anybody out of precaution.

Got to say that 400mg of test cyp and my shoulders exploded, in just 6 weeks.

I kept most of them (shoulders) for some reason.

I have read that there are alot of androgen receptors so this is probably why

Interesting about training.

Diffrent people have diffrent percentages of slow and fast twitch muscle fibers and all the type a,b and everything else.

All this changes how one should train for his type fibers.

No one way will work for all.

Many ways work for some.

Some ways work a little.

But Diet is very important for health and fat loss and lean muscle mass growth.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i agree hackskii diet is key..

i am not natural by a long way and i do use what some would count as heavy amount it just bugs me when guys who have used in the past suddenly say they have built there body naturally.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont feel bad Pscarb, many guys at my gym use gear and the only ones who admit it is me and another guy.

All others deny it to the point of going to blows.

I mean, they have spots all over their bodies, moon faces, red eyes (high blood pressure) and put on 20 lbs in 5 weeks and they will stand in my face and deny they use.

I saw a guy put on like 100 lbs on his military press and say he was natural.

365 behind the neck military press........OMG, no body does this at 200 lbs bodyweight.

I would have more respect for the guy if he just admitted it.

They do say that one of the side effects of steroids is lieing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

myseone said:


> I'm in a continual state of learning, so in a sense I am a baby. The more I discover the more questions I have. Despite this I believe that I have put together a system of training that works extremely well for natural athletes (particularly phytsique and power based athletes), yet I will continually tweak it and learn from those who know things that I am unaware of.
> 
> I do know that I have much to offer, not being arogant just confident that's all.
> 
> ...


fair enough m8! if ur looking for a gini pig for ur strngth based training im ready willing and able lol :lift:

lol i wanna be ur non genetic person


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

*FARKING HELL!!! MY HEAD HURTS AFTER TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THIS THREAD! WHERE'S SPANK WHEN YOU NEED A LITTLE LIGHT RELIEF!*

Hey, this'll be like the Contender sh*t, chamone!

DK246 - you'd be pretty f*cked if you were a non genetic person - lol 

Looking forward to this.....


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Hey...
> 
> i have no comments on any of what you have said about your training method and all that or eaven of being an expert as i don't believe their is such a thing only in our own minds...
> 
> ...


Your right about the expert part, I'll put my foot in my mouth for that one. I'm still learning, and I have a lot to learn.

Concerning the drug issue, I respect your opinion I just don't feel the same way. Steriod gains disappear after use, just look at some pro's once they get off the juice. If I was trying to hide something I would'nt of even mentioned my past use, I did so because I wanted to show that people could get off the drugs and still make progress.

If I stayed on the juice and retained my health (not quiet sure if thats possible) then I would probably of weighed 250-260 by now (this is a guess not a scientific answer).

When I did my first show in 1999 I took the polygraph and mentioned that I had used in the past. The asked me how long ago and I said years ago. They let me compete as the rule was that you had to be clean for at least 2 years. When ever someone asks me if I had used drugs I say yes because it's in the past.

John Hanson natural Mr. Olympia champion was also a former steriod user, he was bigger when he used but decided to go clean, his choice.

Like I said, I consider myself natural because 1 the drugs are no longer present in my body and 2 I have been clean for almost a decade.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

ChefX said:


> I'm not a fair candidate as I was over 260lbs and under 10% bodyfat at six foot tall naturally before my cancer. I'm now near the upper 280s and not natural any longer (besides I dwarf your size). I'm a genetic freak of sorts in this way, I personally can almost look at a weight and get stronger, I've always been that way. My personal sports are strength based, right now its Highland Games. So I'm not a show person, I'm built for go. Hence I never use myself as an example. I have many clients that are bodybuilders. But this is why I always ask my students to try my systems first on their own and to never compare their results to my own.
> 
> But you could do it Wingers way, let him pick a non-genetic person and see what you can do. I've done this on the board here and proven my program to them. You try it.


What up ChefX,

Meant to post this yesterday but did'nt have the time. Congratulations on winning your battle with cancer, that's a fight that no hard workout compares to.

Genetically you are a freak, you don't see many individuals at that weight and ht natural with that bodyfat.

The highland games is a good sport. Definitely a tough sport. Not as popular in the States as in the UK though. I'm interested in how you prep for that type of event, do you have any threads with your methods posted?

Thanks,

Lawrence


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

winger said:


> Bump for Killerkeane or Gridlock.


Not sure what Bump means, I'm assuming you mean make a choice?

If not I would like to make a few suggestions:

The trainee must be drugfree

an intermediate is prefered (someone who has a basic understanding but not so set in his ways)

Someone who will follow the program closely

Someone who gets enough ZZZZ and food to do justice

Thanks


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Dont feel bad Pscarb, many guys at my gym use gear and the only ones who admit it is me and another guy.
> 
> All others deny it to the point of going to blows.
> 
> ...


I have seen this to. Over a decade ago, I trained in a blue collar type gym, a lot of hard core dudes training. One guy in particular started training there, when he came in weighed around 160 at a height of 5.4 after 2-3 months of training his weight shot up to 200lbs. He claimed that he was clean despite the fact that you could connect the dots on his back, and his face was bloated like a body washed up at the beach.

The weird thing was that the dude did'nt train heavy, or even moderate some of the weights that he lifted were downright light. For example 20lb dumbbell curls for 10-12 reps. 225lb squats for 10 reps. He would train for about 2 hours 6 days a week. I'm not sure what he was taking but I heard that it was Anadrol 50.

So yeah a lot of guys will claim to be drug free despite the obvious signs.

When I was using I tried to avoid the subject and only really mentioned it to my close friends.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

dk246 said:


> fair enough m8! if ur looking for a gini pig for ur strngth based training im ready willing and able lol :lift:
> 
> lol i wanna be ur non genetic person


I think Wingers the person who is overseeing the fairness of this operation, contact Winger and asked to be put on the roster.

Best,


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I mention it to all who have the guts to ask(gear) 

It makes for great conversation especially among my Dr's (steroids).............

I think smart therapy is ok.

I also think the jury is not out right now.

I also think to each his own and life is all about choices.

Yours being clean and mine using when I feel the need.

I will never compete except within myself.

Gear can motivate one to push foreward with things, so can a diet.

Similar but not the same.

Again, without a good diet and or genetics, you wont ever have what you are looking for as far as a lean body with muscle mass.

Youth will help, drugs will help, diet will help, but applied knowledge will help the most.

Think of this as a puzzle. Many pieces and most dont fit. After time some pieces fit and some dont.

You take the pieces that fit and apply them (as a test) then weigh the outcome. If it works then you keep this piece. If it does not then you discard this piece.

The older I get the better the pieces fit and I can overlap other pieces to help me fit the pieces.

People that come to these message boards are looking for answers.

Including myself, I look for answers. I find pieces everwhere. I can't test *all* the pieces to see if it fits, but for me but I can see what sounds about right.

First step is to figure out what you want from what you are doing.

Whether it be losing bodyfat, increase lean muscle mass or getting stronger.

Even recovering from a hard shutdown of the HPTA........

This is where the brainstorming comes into play. Many people have had diffrent experiances and this is all part of the big puzzle. It is actually quite simple for the guy who likes to read and see through the puzzle of the pieces that don't fit and the ones that do (fit).

Its all about the ones who know what they are looking for and the patience of finding it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

myseone said:


> I think Wingers the person who is overseeing the fairness of this operation, contact Winger and asked to be put on the roster.
> 
> Best,


Thanks myseone!

James (killerkeane) is lean and is trying to gain. He has just bought ChefX's book and is using it.

Gridlock is trying to loose bf and is dieting at presant.

I actually wanted you to use both of them. Both understand diet and weight training. That is why I chose them.

Both smart, both young, both have the eye of the tiger.......lol. 

They will do what you tell them to. Trust me. 

Myseone, you look good, you are articulate for sure and you are a nice addition to the board.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

bump for l8er


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

my highland games prep...

Since my training is pretty standard on my system I don't change that, the only prep I do is I start drinking scotch as my evening drink to get the taste down for post comp, start eating more haggis and I go throw everyday for about 1 to 2 hours. Its the skill part I change, the training self adapts. I actualy have 6 past clients I'm really close friends with that get together to practice comp every so often. Plus in Arlington VA we have a great pro comp here.

You will find bits and peices of my training style all over the board. We use daily (6 days a week) of synaptic facilitation training, each of those days we use tabats 20x10 cardio and we use fascial stretching. Twice a week we have them do their primary weight workouts which are whole body and take around 1 hour. They do one warm up set and one heavy work set per exercise. plus again fascial stretching post. Well thats the dumbed down version at least LOL hahhaa


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

ChefX said:


> my highland games prep...
> 
> Since my training is pretty standard on my system I don't change that, the only prep I do is I start drinking scotch as my evening drink to get the taste down for post comp, start eating more haggis and I go throw everyday for about 1 to 2 hours. Its the skill part I change, the training self adapts. I actualy have 6 past clients I'm really close friends with that get together to practice comp every so often. Plus in Arlington VA we have a great pro comp here.
> 
> You will find bits and peices of my training style all over the board. We use daily (6 days a week) of synaptic facilitation training, each of those days we use tabats 20x10 cardio and we use fascial stretching. Twice a week we have them do their primary weight workouts which are whole body and take around 1 hour. They do one warm up set and one heavy work set per exercise. plus again fascial stretching post. Well thats the dumbed down version at least LOL hahhaa


Hey Chef is haggis actually any good for you as i love the stuff.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Robdog... It's very good to say you like it (even if you don't) when the guys you hang out with are drunk, throw monster steel weights, are aggressive as ferk and just as big as you are (in this case almost everyone is between 260 and 300 lbs and all of us are 500lb + benchers ++other lifts) plus they are incredibly proud of their Scottish heritage. (I'm German so I wear blackwatch colors/kilt) They barely tolerate me. 

LOL yeah actually it is pretty good for you if eaten in moderation and as part of a plan. I'm ok with it, I did eat hogma and such growing up so it was no big deal for me to eat it. But I still prefer other foods. LOL


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Well i like it so much i asked Jimmy to mail me one from Scotland when he was there. He did aswell lol and it went down a treat.

Im a bit weird with food. What puts most people off i realy like the osund of like sheeps brains on toast and stuffed hearts etc etc.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

winger said:


> Thanks myseone!
> 
> James (killerkeane) is lean and is trying to gain. He has just bought ChefX's book and is using it.
> 
> ...


Im in for sure. Love the sound of "no cardio!"


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ChefX said:


> start eating more haggis and I go throw everyday for about 1 to 2 hours.


Yeah haggis effects me like that  (had a bad one once- threw for days )


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> Yeah haggis effects me like that  (had a bad one once- threw for days )


hahaha I was talking about throwing stones, hammers and weights... not UP!

LOL

That was good though.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Myseone you seem to be a good bloke, and you make some interesting posts mate. Stick around and post a bit more bro, your more than welcome


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

:beer: Yah myseone, stick around.......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gridlock said:


> Im in for sure. Love the sound of "no cardio!"


Ya think! Well Gridlock, I am all about the board. I am here for you. If I pass the tourch to myseone so be it. 

Hey myseone, put Gridlock through the ringer............lol....just kidding Alex.

Let me pm James killerkeane.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

winger said:


> Thanks myseone!
> 
> James (killerkeane) is lean and is trying to gain. He has just bought ChefX's book and is using it.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll start with James first, I guess the best way to go about it would for James to PM me, then I could ask him a few questions via e-mail and we can get started.

We could post the before pics, goals, etc.. on a monthly basis.

Concerning Gridlock I usually don't interupt someone who is dieting and wait for them to stabalize a bit, besides I have a full schedule (I'm also an illustrator) and only have time for one individual right now. I'll let you know if this changes.

Best,

Lawrence


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I mention it to all who have the guts to ask(gear)
> 
> It makes for great conversation especially among my Dr's (steroids).............
> 
> ...


I agree.

Lawrence


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

ChefX said:


> my highland games prep...
> 
> Since my training is pretty standard on my system I don't change that, the only prep I do is I start drinking scotch as my evening drink to get the taste down for post comp, start eating more haggis and I go throw everyday for about 1 to 2 hours. Its the skill part I change, the training self adapts. I actualy have 6 past clients I'm really close friends with that get together to practice comp every so often. Plus in Arlington VA we have a great pro comp here.
> 
> You will find bits and peices of my training style all over the board. We use daily (6 days a week) of synaptic facilitation training, each of those days we use tabats 20x10 cardio and we use fascial stretching. Twice a week we have them do their primary weight workouts which are whole body and take around 1 hour. They do one warm up set and one heavy work set per exercise. plus again fascial stretching post. Well thats the dumbed down version at least LOL hahhaa


Thanks for the info, where can your book be purchased?

Lawrence


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Cap said:


> Myseone you seem to be a good bloke, and you make some interesting posts mate. Stick around and post a bit more bro, your more than welcome


Cool I will.

Lawrence


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

hackskii said:


> :beer: Yah myseone, stick around.......


Cool, thanks, will do

Lawrence


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

myseone said:


> Thanks for the info, where can your book be purchased?
> 
> Lawrence


look under my signature....  LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> look under my signature....  LOL


LOL.

Ok myseone, I sent James (killerkeane) a pm. Here is his pm. Click here.


----------



## spencer-thom (May 5, 2005)

:lift:definate roid head


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

winger said:


> LOL.
> 
> Ok myseone, I sent James (killerkeane) a pm. Here is his pm. Click here.


Okay I sent him a PM,

Asked him for his stats and such, we can get this rolling as soon as possible.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Looking foward to hearing how this is going


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Awww man - *I* wanted to be King Roid! :lift:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Awww man - *I* wanted to be King Roid! :lift:


You could be king hemroid with a little work!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Mate, that is fecking rank!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good thing I wasnt eating when I saw that.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Mate, that is fecking rank!


Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

...and yet so oddly tantalising - look at how rich and deep that red is - like crimson berries breaking free fom he morning dew!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

More like the morning *E*WWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

More like a bunch of red rubber bands. Ewww


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Timmy Smooth said:


> ...and yet so oddly tantalising - look at how rich and deep that red is - like crimson berries breaking free fom he morning dew!


LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Right Cap. Timmy some how glamorized a hemroid.........Nice.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey man I love all God's creatures! I don't discriminate even if they are mutated ass fungus!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Hey man I love all God's creatures! I don't discriminate even if they are mutated ass fungus!


I am getting that from your last few posts.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

I go away, come back and see a pic of a special orrifice that seems inflamed.

Still have'nt heard back from Killerkeane yet...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

myseone said:


> I go away, come back and see a pic of a special orrifice that seems inflamed.


LOL i know mate those kind of things happen


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cap said:


> LOL i know mate those kind of things happen


Sorry


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

myseone said:


> I go away, come back and see a pic of a special orrifice that seems inflamed.


Sorry, I tried for two like you requested........lol.


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry mate, don't mean to disrespect you or anything and don't take this the wrong way, but can't believe the 3 cycles business. There's a lot of guys on here who are on the ball and have a wealth of knowledge (Hackskii being one of them) theres no way you've done this on 3 cycles mate as we all know and plus i'm sorry but i'm sure i've seen the middle picture on an advert in joe weiders muscle and fitness, i think the ad was either xenadrine or some other con ad of the like. Sorry to burst your balloon pal.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey guys, just been reading this thread and i am very interested to see the outcome. Myseone, i hope u hear from killer soon so that you can get the ball rolling......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Hey guys, just been reading this thread and i am very interested to see the outcome. Myseone, i hope u hear from killer soon so that you can get the ball rolling......


Yea me too.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

winger said:


> Yea me too.


ME THREE


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MEE Four


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

filthy 5 ths for me


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

DB said:


> filthy 5 ths for me


Probably better than sloppy seconds


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Jud6572 said:


> Sorry mate, don't mean to disrespect you or anything and don't take this the wrong way, but can't believe the 3 cycles business. There's a lot of guys on here who are on the ball and have a wealth of knowledge (Hackskii being one of them) theres no way you've done this on 3 cycles mate as we all know and plus i'm sorry but i'm sure i've seen the middle picture on an advert in joe weiders muscle and fitness, i think the ad was either xenadrine or some other con ad of the like. Sorry to burst your balloon pal.


Your not being disrespectful just posting your opnion, that's encouraged.

But I beg to differ, I have done this despite the cycles.

My results are the sum total of many things, these being in no particular order:

mind set

drive

genetics

intelligent training

consistency

duration of training

among other things

Why would I even need to lie. Even if I havd been juicing my results are still very good.

I'm convinced that once I decided to accomplish my goals drug free I found a way to make it happen, it took some time but it happened.

If you knew the efforts that I have put into my total program you would understand. I mean 16 years of extremely hard training, done progressively over time has got to create an outstanding result.

The problem may be that you have not seen someone train for the duration that I have progressively harder over time, with consistency without drugs.

Most people who want size, train natural for a few years if at all, go on the juice and stay on the juice until they either give up training, or keep juicing. How many have the courage to go off the stuff, stay of and keep training, not many.

Steriods are psycologically addictive; training on gear gives you better pumps, higher aggression levels, quick gains in vascularity, strength, and muscle mass. But once you get off the physiology returns to normal, or below normal. So it's hard mentally for a person to go from using drugs to not using them.

I'm not bragging here, that's not my intention at all. Just want to show people that there is an alternative to steriod use, that extremely good results can be realised drug free.

The question to anyone now using, is do you have the balls and tenacity to traing hard drug free; in the end it's a personal question.

When I made the descion to stop using, I also realised that that there was a strong posibilty I would back slide. I weighed the pros and cons and decided that I'd rather be a healthier smaller dude than a large sick man. Once I made that decision, I also made up my mind that I would find a way to achieve my goals without drugs, and I'm happy that I did.

This process was not easy, many times I plateaued or slid backwards, but my self believe pushed me through. That's the prime reason that I stress the importance of mindset, without it oustandind drugfree results are harder to come by.

What have I gained from all this? I have gained a wealth of knowledge that is primarily applicable to the drug free trainee who wants very good results.

A trainee does'nt have to make all the mistakes I have, or take as long to acheive a great result. What I'm really offering is a method of looking at your fitness program that allows the most drug free rapid response.

Lawrence


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Jud6572 said:


> Sorry mate, don't mean to disrespect you or anything and don't take this the wrong way, but can't believe the 3 cycles business. There's a lot of guys on here who are on the ball and have a wealth of knowledge (Hackskii being one of them) theres no way you've done this on 3 cycles mate as we all know and plus i'm sorry but i'm sure i've seen the middle picture on an advert in joe weiders muscle and fitness, i think the ad was either xenadrine or some other con ad of the like. Sorry to burst your balloon pal.


Weider stole Robbie Robinsons body and put his head on it, and now he's stealing my picture and putting it into his ads (and I'm not getting paid for it) where is my lawyer!

It's me in the pictures, and I have to my knowledge never been featured in muscle and fiction, I mean muscle and fitness magazine.

Remember that if you are suspicious of everything it's impossible to make progress. I'm not saying to be guilable, but I believe that I have elequently argued my point throughout this thread, at least acknowledge that I have the intelligence to transform my body.

Lawrence


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Hey guys, just been reading this thread and i am very interested to see the outcome. Myseone, i hope u hear from killer soon so that you can get the ball rolling......


Yes I expected to hear from him by now, probably going through finals at school or something. If he does'nt respond in a week maybe winger can asign someone else.

Lawrence


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

myseone said:


> Your not being disrespectful just posting your opnion, that's encouraged.
> 
> But I beg to differ, I have done this despite the cycles.
> 
> ...


i can believe it mate, in 16 years you getting to the stage you are now. I was told that natural too your genetic potential you could gain up to 26lbs a year IF everything you were doing was good (diet/training/sleep etc) other people would disagree but i say its possible man.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

I just recieved a PM from KillerKeane, he will forward me his info so we can get started. This have to wait until after the up and coming weekend as I'm flying out to California for business.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Cap said:


> i can believe it mate, in 16 years you getting to the stage you are now. I was told that natural too your genetic potential you could gain up to 26lbs a year IF everything you were doing was good (diet/training/sleep etc) other people would disagree but i say its possible man.


Thanks.

I started at 155lbs body weight very lean and had a max drug free body weight of 220lbs lean. So that's a 75lb gain of mostly muscle.

I arrived at 220lbs a bout five years ago. So 11 years to put on 75lbs of muscle.

75 divided by 11 is around 7.5 lbs (give or take a few ounces)

so I have made an average gain of 7.5lbs of muscle in the years I have been growing. A very resonable growth rate, nothing outstanding.

Right now considering I am reentering competition, I am training for increased muscle mass, so my training is progressive again. I figure I should be able to put on another 10lbs of drug free muscle mass within the next 18-24 months. That would put me at a high weight of 230lbs or somewhere around there.

I'd be very happy with that.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

myseone said:


> I'm flying out to California for business.


Sweet, I live in California. I will meet you if that is ok! What part of California are you flying to? Let me rephrase that, if it is local......


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Myseone, I live in California as well (winger and I are twins).

Maybe we can hook up for a protein shake and a beer

I live near the LA area if you are interested.

Well, I can tell Lawrence that you are no dummy. Would not mind to pick your brain some.

If you are too busy, I would understand.

That is really cool you are willing to pick up KillerKeane.

That is very cool, he is one of my favorites.

Well, I have many favorites but he is one of them.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Scott, maybe we can double team him if he is to big..........lol.....jk


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

winger said:


> Sweet, I live in California. I will meet you if that is ok! What part of California are you flying to? Let me rephrase that, if it is local......


Flying into Oakland (the trip is being paid for by the photographer thanks to some grant money), it's going to be difficult meeting up due to the fact that I'll be shooting (I'm involved in a photo shoot) all day Saturday, and Sunday.

I'm basically compilling photos for my up and coming books, as well as tasking some more artistic type of photos. Since I'm an artist I want to take photographs that are beyond the typical most muscular or seedy stuff.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Myseone, I live in California as well (winger and I are twins).
> 
> Maybe we can hook up for a protein shake and a beer
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I'll have the time this trip (please see the prior post). I'll be back out in California towards the end of the year to compete in the Musclemania maybe we can meet then.

If you have any questions you want answers shoot me an e-mail.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not heading out to California until the 27th, so I will have time to put a program together for KillerKeane this weekend.

Lawrence


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

myseone said:


> I'm not heading out to California until the 27th


I will be at the colorado river for the memorial day weekend. It is one of two of the biggest weekends for the river. If you want to meet me at the river you could be my guest. You can stay with hackskii...............lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bring some suntan lotion, as it is about 110 degrees there

Oh, wait you wont need that.

But if you are single this is the best place to get some tail.......

For the record this is not the reason I go there..........................YA RIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Now thats funny. The numbers range from 18-50. That fcuker was banging everything that walked and the whole time I have been married............lol. 

Its ok, he has a good medical plan. Number is on speed dial......lol.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

winger said:


> I will be at the colorado river for the memorial day weekend. It is one of two of the biggest weekends for the river. If you want to meet me at the river you could be my guest. You can stay with hackskii...............lol


Thanks for the invite, tha't the week I'm out in Oakland. Have a good time.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Bring some suntan lotion, as it is about 110 degrees there
> 
> Oh, wait you wont need that.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great spot, I'll have to put it on my list of great places to visit. I'm sure you just go there for the scenic spots and the history of the place.

Lawrence


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

myseone said:


> I'm sure you just go there for the scenic spots and the history of the place.
> 
> Lawrence


LOL.


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

just stumbled across this thread FROM 2005!! pscarb, hacksii WHAT EVER HAPPEND WITH THIS??

WAS THE GUY FOR REAL AND WHAT WERE THE RESULTS?? BE AWESOME TO FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENED WITH THIS!! CHEERS


----------



## Parker5000 (Mar 14, 2009)

NikiE said:


> Really?? Sounds like fun! LOL
> 
> Need a queen?? i could do with being waited on, hand and food, all day everyday!! LOL


food??? :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

uknumbr14 said:


> just stumbled across this thread FROM 2005!! pscarb, hacksii WHAT EVER HAPPEND WITH THIS??
> 
> WAS THE GUY FOR REAL AND WHAT WERE THE RESULTS?? BE AWESOME TO FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENED WITH THIS!! CHEERS


We dont know for sure, he has some of the best genetics I ever saw if he is drug free.

Perhaps some myostatin thing going on.

Who knows, I never met him.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

uknumbr14 said:


> just stumbled across this thread FROM 2005!! pscarb, hacksii WHAT EVER HAPPEND WITH THIS??
> 
> WAS THE GUY FOR REAL AND WHAT WERE THE RESULTS?? BE AWESOME TO FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENED WITH THIS!! CHEERS


How are you, I'm still alive. I forgot about this site, until I got an email informing me that there had been a comment in the thread.I never got around to helping KillerKeane (at least I don't remember putting a plan together for him).

I'm still training but no longer to be bigger, now I'm happy with staying healthy and fit. I'm still helping a others get in shape though. My focus on building a more balanced life, hanging with family, friends, doing good in business, focusing on my art, being a better person.

I'm usually on facebook if you want to look me up type in: Lawrence Myse

Best to you all,

Lawrence


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

hackskii said:


> We dont know for sure, he has some of the best genetics I ever saw if he is drug free.
> 
> Perhaps some myostatin thing going on.
> 
> Who knows, I never met him.


Your comment made me smile a bit. I'd say my genetics are very good for bodybuilding but I'm no genetic mutant.. you should see my pics when I was a teenager. My results came from my obsession (in a good and bad way) with bodybuilding, I ate, slept, trained and thought bodybuilding for about 15 years of my life... my development was a result of that dedication.

I'm currently training a gentleman that might have even greater potential for natural size than I have, he's currently up to 240lbs at 6' 2" with fairly low body fat (I'll take some pics and footage and put them up on my facebook page: Lawrence Myse). He's a nice guy, but that still doesn't mean that I go easy on him.. 

Law +-%x


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

> My results came from my obsession (in a good and bad way) with bodybuilding, I ate, slept, trained and thought bodybuilding for about 15 years of my life... my development was a result of that dedication.


With many that obsession , goals to be bigger would lead them to AAs use, how did you not succumb to that temptation ???


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Cheers Hacksii, well didnt want to open up a can of worms, just wondered if it did ever happen, obviously not!! would av been good that,


----------

